# After age 70 what medical checkups should you continue taking?



## charlotta (Mar 16, 2015)

This is for ones who are 70 plus.  Are there any medical exams you are no longer taking?  I am no longer going to take a mammogram or a colon exam.  I do a self breast exam.   I probably won't take a heart test either. If I found out I had
cancer, I would not go through the radiation.  I might take a pill (if doctor said I should).  I will be 74 Sunday.


----------



## pchrise (Mar 16, 2015)

I have turn down the above test so far.  Just keep me comfortable and Im fine.  Just did both eyes and Im done.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2015)

Wondering why you don't get a mammogram?  In Scotland they do mammograms every 3 years and once you hit 70 they no longer send you automatic appointments.  But you can arrange it yourself.  In my area they use a big mobile mammogram van.  I call it the boob-mobile.


----------



## Bee (Mar 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Wondering why you don't get a mammogram?  In Scotland they do mammograms every 3 years and once you hit 70 they no longer send you automatic appointments.  But you can arrange it yourself.  In my area they use a big mobile mammogram van.  I call it the boob-mobile.




Not just Scotland, England also.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2015)

Bee said:


> Not just Scotland, England also.



Wasn't sure since NHS Scotland and England are separate. 

When I was first here I was horrified to find out they didn't do annual mammograms.  The doctor said 3 years was enough, having annual ones could contribute to cancer developing.


----------



## ndynt (Mar 16, 2015)

Interesting concept, Ameriscot.  Never heard it before.  Will have to research it.   I am 81, and still have mammograms yearly.  But, I had breast cancer 5 years ago.  Once I passed that mark, I no longer needed to have the intensive mammogram or ultra sound.   
Radiation is not bad, especially if they can localize it.  They did mine with a "bag" they inserted.  So no burns or side effects.  I opted out of chemo though.  Took five years of pills though.  The side effects of the pills...do not know that I would have chosen that route if I knew.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 16, 2015)

The American Cancer Association still recommends Mammos annually, and a colonoscopy every 10 years if the screening exam was normal.    The one test we as ladies can skip after 65 is the pap smear, provided you have had all normal results for 10 years prior and are not having any abnormal signs like pain or bleeding.  You need not ever have another pap... and that's just fine with me.


----------



## Bee (Mar 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Wasn't sure since NHS Scotland and England are separate.
> 
> When I was first here I was horrified to find out they didn't do annual mammograms.  The doctor said 3 years was enough, having annual ones could contribute to cancer developing.



I trust the NHS and I am quite happy with the way things are.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2015)

Bee said:


> I trust the NHS and I am quite happy with the way things are.



So do I!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> The American Cancer Association still recommends Mammos annually, and a colonoscopy every 10 years if the screening exam was normal.    The one test we as ladies can skip after 65 is the pap smear, provided you have had all normal results for 10 years prior and are not having any abnormal signs like pain or bleeding.  You need not ever have another pap... and that's just fine with me.



I had a hysterectomy at 41 - severe dysplasia so pre cancerous.  For the first two years after the surgery I had a pap every 6 months as the doctor said even without a cervix or uterus there can still be cancer.  After that I got one every 2 years.  Was told I didn't need them any more when I was 60 I think.


----------



## Lon (Mar 16, 2015)

I think a CBC TEST (Complete Blood Count) for Seniors every year is important as it can reveal a number of potential conditions or problems.


----------



## Bee (Mar 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> So do I!



:thumbsup1:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2015)

Bee said:


> :thumbsup1:




I feel extremely fortunate that I'm growing old with the NHS to care for me!  I'm not in a city so go to a smaller surgery.  Great doctors, great nurse, and staff!  Any test I ask for, I get it.


----------



## Bee (Mar 16, 2015)

I know and understand just what you are saying Ameriscot, I live in town and never had cause to complain about my doctors surgery yet.

Unfortunately there will always be those moaning b*****s who do not appreciate what they've got.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 16, 2015)

Totally agree, Bee, and AS; and I get a full blood test every year.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2015)

Bee said:


> I know and understand just what you are saying Ameriscot, I live in town and never had cause to complain about my doctors surgery yet.
> 
> Unfortunately there will always be those moaning b*****s who do not appreciate what they've got.



My brother and his family lived in London for 7 months and do not have a good opinion of the NHS because of it.  They had a doctor that spoke little English and didn't get good care when their son hurt his arm. 

Our care here has been excellent.  And I love that I never have to think about cost regarding health care.  I know you still have co-pay in England for prescriptions, but here it's free. I just pop into the surgery once a month to get my allergy meds. No charge.

And we're lucky enough to have some good NHS dentists here!


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 16, 2015)

We don't pay over 60.
NHS doesn't really work in London; I have worked in several shops there, and most of the scripts were private; and they weren't all in the West End!
you have to move into the suburbs; my son, in Kingston; does as well as I do.


----------



## Bee (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes I also have the blood test Viv.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> We don't pay over 60.
> NHS doesn't really work in London; I have worked in several shops there, and most of the scripts were private; and they weren't all in the West End!
> you have to move into the suburbs; my son, in Kingston; does as well as I do.



Oh yes, forgot about that.  We actually didn't think free prescriptions was a great idea as those over 60 didn't pay, children, low income, didn't pay anyway and those who could afford it just gave the small co-pay.  The money could be better spent elsewhere. 

My brother lived in St. Johns Wood while he was here.


----------



## Bee (Mar 16, 2015)

My son and family live in North London and have no complaints with their surgery or doctor.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2015)

Bee said:


> My son and family live in North London and have no complaints with their surgery or doctor.



I think my brother was just unlucky.  He said others who lived a couple of blocks away had a different surgery and they were very happy with it.


----------



## Bee (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes Ameriscot you are probably right, plus if you don't really know the area it could just be luck of the draw.


----------

